# I think she is, what do you think? Update to this....



## BlackWatchLady (Oct 6, 2011)

She was with the buck in June and July, So due November or December...If I am right and she is bred!






































 And her face....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 6, 2011)

that was cetainly up close and personal, She is not shy.   If she is, I would say end of November or December,  The only other reason her vulva would be that swollen is if she is in heat. 

Normally, i figure they were bred with in the first 21 days of being with the buck.  But in her case I can't imagine she is due in the next 6 weeks, So I am thinking she was missed her first heat cycle and is due after the 3rd week in november. that is assuming she was put in with the buck at the beginning of June. 


keep us posted.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Oct 6, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> that was cetainly up close and personal, She is not shy.   If she is, I would say end of November or December,  The only other reason her vulva would be that swollen is if she is in heat.
> 
> Normally, i figure they were bred with in the first 21 days of being with the buck.  But in her case I can't imagine she is due in the next 6 weeks, So I am thinking she was missed her first heat cycle and is due after the 3rd week in november. that is assuming she was put in with the buck at the beginning of June.
> 
> ...


Lol, it is driving me crazy. The buck kept trying to mount her late July, I chalked it up to him being in rut tho, because she wanted nothing to do with him.  He is still in rut,  
 I have him penned and everyone else out in the field, I plan on seperating Lilly out at the end of the month into a seperate pen. I am not wanting the buck to breed the other doe yet,she just had her kids in May. And he tries to jump the two she had, which are his wethered sons, 

Will be posting a kidding thread, I am hoping to catch her sooner then I did the other doe... I didn't catch her until a head and foot was out,  then had to help as the other foot was tucked back....


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Oct 7, 2011)

Forgot to say, she is a maiden doe...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 7, 2011)

BlackWatchLady said:
			
		

> Forgot to say, she is a maiden doe...


What the heck is a maiden doe???


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 7, 2011)

oh, do you mean a first freshner?  I could tell by her size that she is just a year old. How old is she exactly. I was guessing 13 or 14 months.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Oct 7, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> oh, do you mean a first freshner?  I could tell by her size that she is just a year old. How old is she exactly. I was guessing 13 or 14 months.


lol, yes, first freshner. I am more a horse term person, and we call them maidens,   She will be two years in January.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Oct 13, 2011)

Might be my imagination, but seems her teats are slightly bigger, and has some waxing...


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 13, 2011)

She's going to drive you mad now. I really hope she has been super sneaky and is hiding kids in there.

I'm still impatiently waiting for my does to kid, I'm hoping it will be sometime soon. 

Could you get updated pics of her udder? Maybe we could confirm it's not your imagination.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Oct 14, 2011)

A few new pics, see, still not developing much of an udder persay, but to me her teats themselves look a bit bigger... The one pic she is squatting in because she decided she needed to pee


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 14, 2011)

Looks promising.  

Growing teats was the first thing I noticed with my does. Mine looked a lot like that about a month ago.


----------



## wooliewabbits (Oct 16, 2011)

She's either preggo or really fat.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Oct 19, 2011)

Made a decision to cull her if she does not produce, :/ Can't Afford to keep her as a pet...so here's to hoping she is.....


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 19, 2011)

If they are not going into heat & trying to get to the buck every 21 days or so you can pretty much assume they are right??


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Oct 19, 2011)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> If they are not going into heat & trying to get to the buck every 21 days or so you can pretty much assume they are right??


Never saw either one go into heat though. Only way I knew the dairy doe was in heat was the buck's tongue flapping crazy eyed looks.... Never noticed her tail flapping any more then usual, and she is an overly talkitive goat, so that was no clue...

Lilly, the one I am talking of here was run with the buck for 2 mos, and he was always jumping her...Now, either he is over breeding for his own wants,  or she never took.

 He does not seem interested in her, but is interested in the dairy doe, but again, she shows no heat signs. No tail flapping, her vuvlva is not swollen etc...so...I don't know. Being we are a small "operation", in it for ourselves, I can't keep and feed a non producing doe...She was for producing meat goats for our freezer, so, if none can be had from her, we will have to replace....


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 19, 2011)

I am not sure.


----------



## Hillsvale (Oct 19, 2011)

She looks just like mine who is not bred (they go this weekend to hang with a buck) but I think all these critters are sneaky. Crossing fingers.


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Oct 26, 2011)

No change to udder or teats, but tonight she had a dried up glob of caramel colored goop stuck to the lowest point of her vulva...so,  Going to switch out where the buck is, and put her in there by herself....She will be in sight of everyone else tho....


----------



## BlackWatchLady (Nov 1, 2011)

Sold all three of the adult goats today. But, the lady who bought them said she will email me if and when Lilly kids...Hoping for pics to!


----------

